# Cheap One-Way Valves



## MMiz (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm looking to purchase 25 one-way valves for a CPR facemask.

Does anyone have a source cheaper than BuyEMP who sells them for $3.65 each?

Thanks!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 25, 2005)

http://www.cpr-pro.com/replacement.html







*(1) Item @ $2.49 Each*

*or*

*(1) Package of 25 Valves @ $2.39 Each: $59.75 *

*or*

*(1) Package of 100 Valves @ $2.19 Each: $219.00*​http://www.cpr-pro.com/replacement.html


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 25, 2005)

I just found that site, the prices are really low on BVM's and the manual suction devices.. I may buy some replacement parts, etc,. now that I've found them @ the great price.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 26, 2005)

But does that sound cheap to you?  The one-way valve seems like it should cost less than a dollar.  What am I missing?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 26, 2005)

This is a world built on the all-mighty dollar, my friend.. as I'm sure you know.

There are such a great list of supplies that would be great to have, but nobody that just makes money on billing will ever be able to afford. The companies that sell our equipment know that we need it, they know we cannot procure it with out them (any emerg. med. supply comp.), and they know we can't do our job with out it... So, they have us by the um.. you know.. and wrapped around their corporate fingers. Supply and demand is what they'll tell you, it's how much it costs to produce, deliver, and pay the bean counter who built it in some third-world country. But what they really want to say is, we have it, and you need it.. pay up.. or go with out. :censored: 

I'll look around for ya, I like to carry those valves in my kit b/c you can slide them into the fitting on an adult BVMask, or over the fitting on a child/infant BVMask and use it as a CPR device as needed.

I think mine came from Moore Medical, b/c that is where I bought the kit I found the initial CPR mask in.. Maybe they are called MicroMasks?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 26, 2005)

Is this for the EMS Club?  Because you can buy one way valve trainers for less than that, you just have to decon them after each use.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 26, 2005)

Matt, if you can hold of purchasing them until Wednesday, I'll be in the office then and can find out what I can get them for.

Chimp


----------



## MMiz (Dec 26, 2005)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> Is this for the EMS Club?  Because you can buy one way valve trainers for less than that, you just have to decon them after each use.



That's exactly what I was planning on doing


----------



## MMiz (Dec 26, 2005)

Chimpie said:
			
		

> Matt, if you can hold of purchasing them until Wednesday, I'll be in the office then and can find out what I can get them for.
> 
> Chimp



I can wait.  Thanks chimp


----------



## Jon (Dec 26, 2005)

MMiz said:
			
		

> That's exactly what I was planning on doing


Yeah... there are trainer valves out there for masks....

Where I teach, we use BVM masks, and every student gets a 1-way valve that is sanitized between classes.... we have hundreds, and only clean them when we start to run out.

Jon


----------

